# kontur auf neue ebene



## black-dog (12. März 2002)

ich nehm eine figur und erstelle in den ebeneneigenschaften eine kontur von x pixel. nun brushe ich rüber, auf ner darüberliegenden ebene... das problem: die kontur sollte erhalten bleiben.

ich denk, dass ich dazu eine dritte ebene benötige, auf der sich nur die kontur befindet! wie stelle ich das am einfachsten an? kann ich die ebene 1 (die mit der figur) mit ner transparenten farbe füllen und der ne kontur geben?!?


----------



## nanda (12. März 2002)

probiers vielleicht mal mit "ebene" > "ebenenstil" > "ebenen erstellen".


----------



## shiver (12. März 2002)

kontur:

du klickst mit gehaltener ctrl-taste auf die ebene mit der schrift.
dann erstellst du darüber eine neue ebene, aber die entstandene auswahl NICHT aufheben.
dann gehst du auf auswahl->erweitern und gibst den gewünschten wert ein, z.b. 5 pixel
dann füllst du die auswahl auf dem neuen layer.
dann klickst du wieder mit gehaltener ctrl-taste auf die ur-ebene mit der schrift, und drückst entf. --->
tada!
du solltest jetzt ein layer mit der kontur der schrift haben.


----------



## black-dog (12. März 2002)

so hab ichs bis jetzt auch gemacht... relativ umständlich, aber naja, warscheinlich nicht die schlechteste methode!


----------



## nanda (12. März 2002)

@black-dog
würde gerne wissen, ob ich deine frage falsch verstanden hatte, da meines erachtens bei der lösung von shiver und meiner antwort dasselbe ergebnis rauskommt. nur eure vorgehensweise erscheint mir sehr umständlich.


----------



## gremmlin (12. März 2002)

bei dir un shivers antwort kommt nicht das gleiche raus, weil deine möglichkeit in der gleichen ebene wie der text erstellt wird, d.h. wenn er dann drüber brusht, dann wird der text verändert inkl. kontur.
wenn aber der text nich in der gleichen ebene wie die kontur ist, dann wird sie natürlich nicht geändert.


----------



## Mythos007 (12. März 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

Hier mal Variante 3)


 1) eine neue "Ebene" über deiner Figur erstellen
 2) durch "links-klick" auf die "Figurebene" bei
gedrückter "strg-Taste" wählst du die Umrisse
der Figur aus
 3) danach gehst du auf "Bearbeiten" => "Kontur
füllen" 
fertig - ich glaube noch einfacherer geht’s nicht ...

doch - kannst das ganze ja als "Action" definieren 
und auf "F12" legen oder so ... bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## black-dog (13. März 2002)

oh yeah! thats it! das ist ne sehr gute lösung! thx für den tipp!

@nanda:


> bei dir un shivers antwort kommt nicht das gleiche raus, weil deine möglichkeit in der gleichen ebene wie der text erstellt wird, d.h. wenn er dann drüber brusht, dann wird der text verändert inkl. kontur.


----------



## nanda (14. März 2002)

@gremmlin, black-dog
wenn ich den o.g. befehl ausführe, erscheint der ebeneneffekt GETRENNT von dem objekt oder text in einer NEUEN ebene.

nachteil ist nur, daß die fläche, die vorher von dem objekt verdeckt wurde, auch entsprechend den effekteigenschaften gefüllt ist. nach dem löschen oder ausblenden der objekt-ebene hat man somit nicht nur die kontur.


----------

